# low temp, long cycle bbt chart?



## Mary-Beth (Nov 20, 2001)

Anyone know where I can get a bbt chart that lets me record low temps (as low as 95.9) and long cycles (I'm on day 41 right now and think I just O'd) so one that is atleast 40 days long and I'll use two charts for one cycle.

I'm working on my thyroid and stuff but in the meantime it's hard to chart when your temps go below the lowest number on the chart.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

garden of fertility has onethat goes to 95.9

you could use the one here and just edit the #s as needed.


----------



## Mary-Beth (Nov 20, 2001)

Thanks! That was just what I was looking for.


----------

